# تقييمك مكتوب فيه ايه



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*سالخير والهنا ع الموجودين هنا 
بصوا بقى بصيتوا طيب  *





*مش عارفة ليه وانا قاعدة طقت فى دماغى الفكرة دى 
هتقولوا عليا حشرية عارفة عارفة *




*اصل الصررراحة مش بحب اقعد كدا من غير ما اعرف ايه اللى بيدور حواليا 
ده احنا هنضحك ضووحك اجدعااان  *




*كلنا بتجيلنا تقييمات وما اكتر التقييمات  
والتقييمات دى مش كلها شكر 
فى ردود ع ناس وفى حكاوى ياما جواها 
عارفة بتقولوا عاوزة ايه المجنونة دى *




*طيب طيب براحة هقول اهووو 
المطلوب كل واحد يدخل يكتب الكلام اللى مكتوب فى التقييم 
وعلشان تعرفوا انى مش رخمة 
مش لازم اسم اللى بعته منعا للاحراج 
خليه التقييم بس 

ده احنا هنسمع حااجات ومحتاجات 
اوعوا حد يخبى هااااا **




 يلا بقى ورورنا الابداعات  
وهنيالك ياللى تدخل هنا وتكتب تقييمك فيه ايه 
*
*




*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*اول تقييم يا موزهل 
جبتهولكوا كوبى بيست 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه فكرررررررررررررررررررة عسسسسسسسسسسل سكررررررررررر لو حد قالك اخر تقييم مكتوب في ايه قوليله فكرة عسل وسكر هههههههههههه 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

ايه يابنتي الاحراج دا
دا انا بيجيلي بلاوي في التقيمات هههههه
دا انا ساعات الاقي حد كاتبلي
خليلي التقييم دا معاكي لحد ماافك زنقة واجيلك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يعني بتعمل كوبري يااوختشي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




طيب انتي ماحددتش انتي عايزة اخر تقييم مكتوب في ايه
ولا اخر الــ 10 تقيمات كلهم ياموكوسة:act31:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اول تقييم يا موزهل
> جبتهولكوا كوبى بيست
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههه فكرررررررررررررررررررة عسسسسسسسسسسل سكررررررررررر لو حد قالك اخر تقييم مكتوب في ايه قوليله فكرة عسل وسكر هههههههههههه
> ...


لا متفقناش علي كدا ههههههههههههه
وحياة ربنا اسيحلك انتي حره:smile02​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*اى تقييم يجيلك ابت 
كل ما يجيلك تقييم 
تتمشى تخطفى رجليكى لحد هنا 
وتقومى رزعاه وماشية 
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا متفقناش علي كدا ههههههههههههه
> وحياة ربنا اسيحلك انتي حره:smile02​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
وانا مالى مش هو الموضوع كدا 
وبعدين فضحتى نفسك انتى انا مالى 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

أي تئييم أي تئئم 
اممممممم
طيب انا لسه جايلي تئييم من شوية فاضي ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*عادى ادخلى حطى هواااااااااااا 
هههههههههههههههههه 
اعملى مشاركة بيضة هفهم ع طول *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*,.

دآ يعنى حآجة من إتنين
يآ فضيحة يآ مجد بآطل وغآلباً بتبقى آلأولى ههههه


طيب هستنى لمآ يجيلى شوية تقييمآت علشآن بقآلى كتير بعيدة
بس ممكن أقول إلى هكتبه فى تقييمى ليكى
" لو سمحتى مآتقعديش تفكرى تآنى بليل ههههه "



.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*ايمى انتى عارفانى بمووت فى الفضااايح 
ليه بس دى فكرة حلوة والنعيمة 
وهتخلينا نعرف كل الاسرار المستخبية *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2014)

بصراحة 
انا اعترض 
وكلة ولا التقيمات الرسائل الخاصة ماشي 
لكن التقييمات لاة


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بصراحة
> انا اعترض
> وكلة ولا التقيمات الرسائل الخاصة ماشي
> لكن التقييمات لاة


*عندى حل ليك ملوش حل ارمسيس 
بص انت تبعتلى التقييم ع الخاص او فى تقييم :smile02
وانا اخده وروح كتباه هنا 
وبكدا محدش هيعرف ده بتاع مين وجاى منين 
ايه رأيك :vava:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2014)

هما فية تقييمين عندي محتفظ بيهم يهلكوا من الضحك
بس انا مخليهم علي جنب كدة علسشان هعمل بيهم 
مقلب في حد كدة 
بس بصراحة صعبان عليا 
قلبي مش مطاوعني


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*طب ايه مش هتنفعنا يعنى ولا ايه 

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2014)

طيب شوفي دة 		 	
	 	هههه خلاص ياعم مش هدخل لها فى حاجه تانى عليكى بيها بقى ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> طيب شوفي دة
> هههه خلاص ياعم مش هدخل لها فى حاجه تانى عليكى بيها بقى ههههههه


*البطيـــــــــــــــــــــــخة 
:t11::t11::t11:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2014)

واخد اول امباح تقييم من واحدة 
عارفة مكتوب فية اية 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو دة المكتوب 
اكيد انتي عارفاها


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*انا اعرف البطيخة بس 
ههههههههههههههههههه 
النبى ما عارفاها :vava:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ازاى متعرفيهاااش 
 انا عمتا اغلب التقييمات الى بتجيلى بتبقى كدا :
" ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه"
 بس هههههه
 استنوا اشوف كدا  و اجلكم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

اهون ده كان تقييم جالى 
"ههههههههههه ولا يهمك يا حبيبتى اقيمك انا  هههههه"


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

تيجو نعمل لعبه ؟؟
 الى ينزل تقييم  نعمل مسابقه و نشوف مين هيعرف مين الى كاتب له التقييم ده---
 حد فاهم حاجه ؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*أول لما دخلت المنتدى و عملت موضوع عن حمالات الثدى

حد كتب لى : إنتى بيئة _ روحى شوفى إنتى جاية منين 







*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

بس بلاش فضايح-- يعنى اصل بيبقى فيه رغى كتير فى التقييم-- اوقات خناقات-- فض خناقات --- مواسااه -- تنبيه--- لفت انتباه لاخطاء-- فضايح يعنى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بس بلاش فضايح-- يعنى اصل بيبقى فيه رغى كتير فى التقييم-- اوقات خناقات-- فض خناقات --- مواسااه -- تنبيه--- لفت انتباه لاخطاء-- فضايح يعنى



*بس ديه حلاوتها فى الفضايح :ura1:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

يادى الوكسه----- اوعوا حد ينزل التقييمات الى بكتبها-- بقول لكم اهو---


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*التقييم ده جانى امبارح كان تحريض مباشر هههههههه

بتقوليلها حبيبتي بعد ما قالت علينا 
كدة يعني انتي في صفها*


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

الفكرة لذيذة تصدقى بيجى منك يا رورو لما بتفكرى ههههههههههه
طيب ما انتى حلوة اهو اومال علطول بتقولى على نفسك غير كده ليه هههههه
احنا ممكن كمان نطبق الفكرة اللى قالتها حبوا يعنى كل واحد يكتب التقييم فيه ايه واحنا نخمن التقييم ده جه من مين بس كده انا اضمنلكم محدش فى المنتدى هياخد تقييمات تانى ههههههه

اطرف تقييم هههههه
          أحلى الأهداف بتيجي بالوقت بدل الضائع  ربنا يقويكي ويعطيكي حكمة وطولة بال وصبر.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أول لما دخلت المنتدى و عملت موضوع عن حمالات الثدى
> 
> حد كتب لى : إنتى بيئة _ روحى شوفى إنتى جاية منين
> 
> ...


:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:

*بجد بجد ...حرام عليكى أنتى وحوبو اللى بتعملوه فيا دة كل يوم
الناس فاكرانى مجنو ...*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]فيه تقيمات بتيجى لى ( ربنا يهدى ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وساعات تقييمات حوالى أربع تُسطُر وفى آخرها برضه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ربنا يهدى )[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى بقى بيغظنى جداً ...أنى ألاقى تقييم ( بلانك ) أبيض يعنى مش مكتوب فيه حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طييييب أنت عايز تقول أية ؟ عجبك – معجبكش !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا يكونش قصده ( ربنا يهدى ) ؟!!!!![/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​
:t11:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فيه تقيمات بتيجى لى ( ربنا يهدى ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وساعات تقييمات حوالى أربع تُسطُر وفى آخرها برضه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ربنا يهدى )[/FONT]*
> ​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى بقى بيغظنى جداً ...أنى ألاقى تقييم ( بلانك ) أبيض يعنى مش مكتوب فيه حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طييييب أنت عايز تقول أية ؟ عجبك – معجبكش !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا يكونش قصده ( ربنا يهدى ) ؟!!!!![/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
> ...




ههههههههههههههه تصدق انا كمان بتعصب اوى من التقييم الوايت ده ابيييييض
تحس انه جايلك  تحت شعار جبر الخواطر على الله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*انا عندي مشكله كبيره في موضوع التقيم ده 
كل تقيم بيجي بلاقيه في سوسه سوسه سوسه 
لما صندوق التقيمات اتملي سوس
وبفكر ارش مبيدات*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

التقييييم دا لسه جايلي طااااااااازة وسوخن موهوج 

*"ههههههههههههههه احنا الزملكاويه مبنتهددش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اوعى تقولى لعبود ها ههههههههههههه"

*وانا مش هقول لـ أ. عبود حاضر حاضر
وربنا يقدرنا علي فعل الخير*:smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> التقييييم دا لسه جايلي طااااااااازة وسوخن موهوج
> 
> *"ههههههههههههههه احنا الزملكاويه مبنتهددش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اوعى تقولى لعبود ها ههههههههههههه"
> 
> ...




*وانا كمان مش هقول لعبود ان دي حبو 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وانا كمان مش هقول لعبود ان دي حبو
> *​


جبتش حاجه من عندي انا:smile01​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:ينهااااااار
انا نسيت الموضوع ده خاالص--
 كدا بردوا يا باتو--:11azy:
 و انا الى بقول عليكى طيبه :act23:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:ينهااااااار
> انا نسيت الموضوع ده خاالص--
> كدا بردوا يا باتو--:11azy:
> و انا الى بقول عليكى طيبه :act23:


*باتو بعيده كل البعد عن موضوع الطيبنه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:ينهااااااار
> انا نسيت الموضوع ده خاالص--
> كدا بردوا يا باتو--:11azy:
> و انا الى بقول عليكى طيبه :act23:


اصل البت رورو كانت محلفاني بالغاليه
أي تقييم يجيلي اكتبه هنا علي طول
والصراحه خوفت اوقع حلفاني
للغاليه تزول من وشي:smile01​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *باتو بعيده كل البعد عن موضوع الطيبنه
> *​


الله يباركلك تملي كدا انت فاهمني صح ياخي:smile01​


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

علشان الموضوع مرتبط بالفضايح الموضوع لسه معمول و الصفحات وصلت 4

ههههههههههههههههههه

اول تقييم هشارك بيه 

كيهدن عظيييييييييم ...
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

كيهدن دي ماتطلعش غير من حبو هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كيهدن دي ماتطلعش غير من حبو هههههههههههههههههههه​




هههههههههههههههههههههه

نووووووووووووو

:giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

يا مظلومه يا حبو --
 دايما مستئويين عليكى ---
من ساعت ما عرفتى انى زملكاويه يا باتول -- و انتى بقيتى تعملينى معامله تانيه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

طيب كيدهن دى بتاعت عبود ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

اتفرجوا بئا التهديد الى بيجيلى على التقييم :


"ههههههههههه اجابتك صج بس اياكي تقوليلها ههههههه"


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*منوريبن اجماعة والنيعمة 
هلكتنونى ضوووحك 
ايوة بقى هى دى الفضايح ولا بلالالاش 
ههههههههههههههههههههه *​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تيجو نعمل لعبه ؟؟
> الى ينزل تقييم  نعمل مسابقه و نشوف مين هيعرف مين الى كاتب له التقييم ده---
> حد فاهم حاجه ؟؟


*ايون يا حبو واللى يعرف ياخد 75 قرررش :ura1:*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أول لما دخلت المنتدى و عملت موضوع عن حمالات الثدى
> 
> حد كتب لى : إنتى بيئة _ روحى شوفى إنتى جاية منين
> 
> ...



:t11::t11::t11: 



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فيه تقيمات بتيجى لى ( ربنا يهدى ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وساعات تقييمات حوالى أربع تُسطُر وفى آخرها برضه*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]( ربنا يهدى )[/FONT]*
> ​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى بقى بيغظنى جداً ...أنى ألاقى تقييم ( بلانك ) أبيض يعنى مش مكتوب فيه حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طييييب أنت عايز تقول أية ؟ عجبك – معجبكش !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا يكونش قصده ( ربنا يهدى ) ؟!!!!![/FONT]*
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الهداية حلوة برضوا يا اساتذنا *
:smile01
*ايوون الابيض ده بيبقى معناه حاجات كتير 
طب انت وعرفت انه ربنا يهدى 
احنا بقى المفروض نكمل مكان الفراغ  :ura1:*
​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا عندي مشكله كبيره في موضوع التقيم ده
> كل تقيم بيجي بلاقيه في سوسه سوسه سوسه
> لما صندوق التقيمات اتملي سوس
> وبفكر ارش مبيدات*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عليك وعلى التوكسفين اعياااد 
هو اللى هيقضى على السوس كله :smile01*
​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اتفرجوا بئا التهديد الى بيجيلى على التقييم :
> 
> "ههههههههههه اجابتك صج بس اياكي تقوليلها ههههههه"


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ده بتاع لولو :59:*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

تقييم طازة اهو  اتفضلى يا سى فيلم عربى فى شكل تقيييم هههههههه


طبعا قدام 6584123650 سوال لازم نقلب عيال و اجنه فى رحم امهاتنا كمان هههههههههههههههه على رائيك سول مين و لايف مين هههههه خلينا نجرى باللايف بدل ما تطلع منها السول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*وده تقييم ولا حضاانة اطفال 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
من مين ده انيفو ها ها 
*​


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههه الضحكة دى وخفة الدم هتيجى من مين يعنى فى غيرها
اخدتى بالك من سوال دى خلتنى شوال خلاص هههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههه الضحكة دى وخفة الدم هتيجى من مين يعنى فى غيرها
> اخدتى بالك من سوال دى خلتنى شوال خلاص هههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عرفتها عرفتها :ura1:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2014)

شوفي مين اللي بعت التقييم دة 

	 	هههه خلاص ياعم مش هدخل لها فى حاجه تانى عليكى بيها بقى ههههههه


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

يا جماااعة يا جمااااعة تعالوا وشوف التقييمات وجمالها وايدوا عندكم 

المثل بيقول اية عدي رجالك عدي واحد اقرع والتاني مصدي ههههههههه هما فين الاسكندرانية دول وحدة غسيلها بيبوظ ومش عارفة تاخد حقها والتانية عاملة نفسها اقوي من الصعايدة روحي يا شيخة وتعالي بسرعة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

ده. رمسيس. مالك و مال السكندرنيه يا رمس 
الحقى يا ايرو شوفى بيقول إيه 
و تقصد مين بئا إلى عامله نفسها أقوى من الصعائده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

الموضوع ده لأزمن يتقفل يا جودعان 
كذا هنولع كلنا فئ بعض هههههههههههه 
كله منك يا رورو


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2014)

يعني شو المطلوب نفضح التقاييم
هههههههههههههههه
حاجة غريبة؟
زي غنوة حليمو وشادية


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا جماااعة يا جمااااعة تعالوا وشوف التقييمات وجمالها وايدوا عندكم
> 
> المثل بيقول اية عدي رجالك عدي واحد اقرع والتاني مصدي ههههههههه هما فين الاسكندرانية دول وحدة غسيلها بيبوظ ومش عارفة تاخد حقها والتانية عاملة نفسها اقوي من الصعايدة روحي يا شيخة وتعالي بسرعة


*طبعا ده رمسيس 
هههههههههههههههههههههه 
معروووووووووووف اوووووووووووووووى *​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الموضوع ده لأزمن يتقفل يا جودعان
> كذا هنولع كلنا فئ بعض هههههههههههه
> كله منك يا رورو


*طوبة على طوبة خلى العركة منصوبة 
حد يجبلى شبشب ولا صندل علشان اقلبه 
خلى الخناقات تزيد 
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


kalimooo قال:


> يعني شو المطلوب نفضح التقاييم
> هههههههههههههههه
> حاجة غريبة؟
> زي غنوة حليمو وشادية


*ايووون كليمو مالها الفضايح دى جميلة 
انت افضح بس ومتشلش هم 
مش هنعرف الاسم 
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2014)

طيب دة  تقييم جاني

معلش يا كليمو مزنوق في تقيم ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> طيب دة  تقييم جاني
> 
> معلش يا كليمو مزنوق في تقيم ههههههههههه


:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طيب كيدهن دى بتاعت عبود ؟؟



هههههههههههه

فعلا ذكيه يا حبوااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> طيب دة  تقييم جاني
> 
> معلش يا كليمو مزنوق في تقيم ههههههههههه



لو كل دقيقة بتتزنق احنا  في الخدمة

نقولو اهلاً وسهلاً البيت بيتك والمطرح مطرحك
الرفيق قبل الطريق.


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> لو كل دقيقة بتتزنق احنا  في الخدمة
> 
> نقولو اهلاً وسهلاً البيت بيتك والمطرح مطرحك
> الرفيق قبل الطريق.


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا كمان ممكن ابقى كوبرى عادى خالص 
:ura1::ura1:*​


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا كمان ممكن ابقى كوبرى عادى خالص
> :ura1::ura1:*​




كلنا بنبقى كبارى منغير ما نعرف 

:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> كلنا بنبقى كبارى منغير ما نعرف
> 
> :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
فى تقييمات بيبقوا هاينين عليهم يقولولك انتى كوبرى 
بس بالمدارى شوية 
زى اخر تقييم جالى 
مزنوووق فى تقييم ههههههههه
:giveup::giveup::giveup:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 سبتمبر 2014)

ياله قولت اعدى افضح صحبت الموضوع شويه  علشان تقرر تقفله هههههههههههههه

*"حرام عليكى احبووووووو مش قادرة امسك نفسى من الضحك ع تعليقاتك ارحميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينى"*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2014)

*الموضوع دة وقف حالنا
الكل بقى بيخاف يكتب تقييمات دلوقتى 
منك لله يا رورو 
*​


----------



## soul & life (19 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه ولا بيهمنى ابدا منهم اصبر بس جايلك تقييم دلوات بس جهز الهدية مبينضحكش عليا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الموضوع دة وقف حالنا
> الكل بقى بيخاف يكتب تقييمات دلوقتى
> منك لله يا رورو
> *​


*منا عملت حساب النقطه دي ومسيحتش لحد 
هههههههههههههه
كل اللي محوش تقيمات يباصيها 
انا كاتم الاسرار 
*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
انت عسل يا قمر
خلي الطابق مستور احسن يا بنتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ياله قولت اعدى افضح صحبت الموضوع شويه  علشان تقرر تقفله هههههههههههههه
> 
> *"حرام عليكى احبووووووو مش قادرة امسك نفسى من الضحك ع تعليقاتك ارحميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينى"*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
احنا فينا من كدا احبووو 
اشكرى ربنا انى مقولتلكيش خلى التقييم ده عندك مزنوقة فيه هههههههههههه 
*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الموضوع دة وقف حالنا
> الكل بقى بيخاف يكتب تقييمات دلوقتى
> منك لله يا رورو
> *​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
غريبة مع ان تقييماتى زادت :ura1::ura1:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2014)

mary naeem قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> انت عسل يا قمر
> خلي الطابق مستور احسن يا بنتي


هههههههههههههه
*مافيش احلى من الفضايح 
وع راى المثل اللى ساتره ربه 
تفضحوا رورو هههههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 سبتمبر 2014)

جالي تقييم من ماما امة
سكر عسسسسسل قمررررررررررر بحبها اووي ♥

الكلام  دا كلامي عالتقييم علي فكرة
مش كلام التقييم ليا ​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> جالي تقييم من ماما امة
> سكر عسسسسسل قمررررررررررر بحبها اووي ♥
> 
> الكلام  دا كلامي عالتقييم علي فكرة
> مش كلام التقييم ليا ​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الموضوع بيقول اكتب المحتوى 

مش اكتب رائيك عن المحتوى 

:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فى تقييمات بيبقوا هاينين عليهم يقولولك انتى كوبرى
> بس بالمدارى شوية
> زى اخر تقييم جالى
> ...



:smile01:smile01:smile01
ما فى ناس بتستغل منغير ما تقول 

وفى ناس صريحه بتقوووووول 

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> :smile01:smile01:smile01
> ما فى ناس بتستغل منغير ما تقول
> 
> وفى ناس صريحه بتقوووووول
> ...


*انا بحب الصررراحة 
بيبنى وبينك احسن ما التقييم يكون فاضى 
وانا اخمن بقى واملى الفراغات 
ههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين ماله الكوبرى ها ها :thnk0001:
*​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

طب حتى ادينى 5 قروش وخدى انتى الباقى وبلاش كليمو خالص بس اوعى تقوليله ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

تعرفى تقييم من اللى انا حطاه ده 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا بحب الصررراحة
> بيبنى وبينك احسن ما التقييم يكون فاضى
> وانا اخمن بقى واملى الفراغات
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...




هو الكتابه بالتقييم بقى قانون 

التقييم زى لايك على الفيس 

مش كل التقييمات بكتب فيها ساعات بقييم بس لانه عجبنى الموضوع او المشاركه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> طب حتى ادينى 5 قروش وخدى انتى الباقى وبلاش كليمو خالص بس اوعى تقوليله ههههههههههههههههههههه​





soso a قال:


> تعرفى تقييم من اللى انا حطاه ده
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*احم احم 
كليمو اوعى تفهم غلط 
مش انا مش انا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *احم احم
> كليمو اوعى تفهم غلط
> مش انا مش انا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


:ura1::ura1::ura1:


قصدك اوعى تفهم صح 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

​


soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> :ura1::ura1::ura1:
> ...


:act23::act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :act23::act23::act23::act23:​​​​





:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:


انتى اللى عملا الموضوع 

:bud::bud::bud:​​​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
> 
> 
> انتى اللى عملا الموضوع
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا اللى جبت ده كله لنفسى *​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا اللى جبت ده كله لنفسى *​



:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:

:ura1::ura1::ura1:

:ura1::ura1:

:ura1:​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

واحد اهو يبقالك عندى معرفش اد ايه بقى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اللى بعتلى التقييم ده هديه لاى بياع او تاجر يحسبه بالفلوس 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> واحد اهو يبقالك عندى معرفش اد ايه بقى
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


:act23::act23::act23::act23:

*تبااااااااااااااا لكى ايتها الفتاااه *​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :act23::act23::act23::act23:
> 
> *تبااااااااااااااا لكى ايتها الفتاااه *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:59::59::59::59::59:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*التقييم ده جالى دلوقتى لسة طازة 
تسمعوا مهما ما تسمعوا ليكم بصمتكم بالرومانسيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميغسى ميغسى من بعض ما عندكم 
اخجلتم تواضعنا 
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *التقييم ده جالى دلوقتى لسة طازة
> تسمعوا مهما ما تسمعوا ليكم بصمتكم بالرومانسيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميغسى ميغسى من بعض ما عندكم
> اخجلتم تواضعنا
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه

اخذر الاقتراب من تقييم احدهم او الكتابه فيه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:act19::act19::act19:


----------



## soso a (2 أكتوبر 2014)

واو


----------

